# He's Baaaaack



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I can't believe it is almost June! We've had a very busy winter and spring. Even though we haven't been out yet (shame on us!) I have done a couple of things around the trailer, you can see the pictures in our MODS gallery.

Just three new things:
1. XM Radio
2. Expansion tank for the water system
3. Portable 10 gallon computerized all grain home brewing system.







(We're gonna need a ROO to make it truly portable though)

Hope everyone is well, and I hope to be more on top of things here.

Carl


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have a Roo and I'm sure DH would be very happy to transport your brewing system for you.....right over to our house!









Nice mods btw!
welcome back and happy summer camping


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We have a Roo and I'm sure DH would be very happy to transport your brewing system for you.....right over to our house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dawn,

That's a heck of a long way to go for a beer, I better just ship over some bottles.









Take care
Carl


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This will be coming to the Pig Roast, right????/
















Steve


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> This will be coming to the Pig Roast, right????/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

How have you been?

No real reason to bring it, since it takes upwards of 8 to 10 hours from start to finish to brew, and then you have to ferment for at least 3 weeks, up to 6 months depending on the beer. It would be far better to bring finished product, don't you think?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> This will be coming to the Pig Roast, right????/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the coolest thing I have ever seen!!









Doug - I think we need an emotioncon of a drooling smiley face.









Carl - Where'd you put the antenna for the satellite radio? I'd love to see a picture of that.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Airboss said:


> This will be coming to the Pig Roast, right????/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the coolest thing I have ever seen!!









Doug - I think we need an emotioncon of a drooling smiley face.









Carl - Where'd you put the antenna for the satellite radio? I'd love to see a picture of that.
[/quote]

I have the antenna on the vent lid above the sofa/dinette (That vent also has a MaxxAir vent fan on it). I have a magnet under the lid and the antenna on top, the wire comes down into the opening and under the trim for the vent, then through the ceiling, to the cabinet above the sink, I drop down through the cabinet to the radio. The radio is mounted above the kitchen window valence and below the overhead dish cabinet. I will get some pictures showing some of this, but for now we are trying to get out of dodge. (Also I'll let you know how my magnetic mount method works after driving around on some of PA's nice smooth roads this weekend.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Zymurgist said:


> This will be coming to the Pig Roast, right????/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

How have you been?

No real reason to bring it, since it takes upwards of 8 to 10 hours from start to finish to brew, and then you have to ferment for at least 3 weeks, up to 6 months depending on the beer. It would be far better to bring finished product, don't you think?
[/quote]
OK, I guess we can settle for that!!!!

Been good Carl............going camping as much as possible since you never know what happens down the road.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> This will be coming to the Pig Roast, right????/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is AWESOME & I don't even drink beer.









Tami


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

huntr70 said:


>


My Hero!!!!!







.......VERY nice!

Tricia


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

Looks like the pigs aren't the only thing thats gonna be roasted. Very nice setup!!!!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmm. Trailers, alchohol still, in the woods.....we need some BANJO!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Hmmmm. Trailers, alchohol still, in the woods.....we need some BANJO!


C'mon now, it isn't a still.







(That's the next project, all the better to make our own rum, gin and vodka. )

Have a good weekend all!
Carl


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Hmmmm. Trailers, alchohol still, in the woods.....we need some BANJO!


Banjo and some cowbell too!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Hmmmm. Trailers, alchohol still, in the woods.....we need some BANJO!












Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome Mods.

I have seen some truely great ideas from the members when it comes to mods

Hats off to the new King of Mods. Your own brewering system. Now that has to get some looks at the campground
















Thor


----------

